# wheres ya bin



## bev (Mar 17, 2009)

An Aussie refuse collector is going along a street picking up the 
wheelie bins and emptying them into his garbage truck. 
He goes to one house where the bin hasn't been left out, so he has a 
quick look for it, goes round the back of the house, but still can't see it. 
So, against the rules, but in the spirit of kindness, he knocks on the door. 
There's no answer. 
Being a kindly and conscientious bloke, he knocks again - much harder. 
Eventually a Japanese bloke comes to the door. 
'Harro!' says the Japanese chappie. 
'Gidday, mate!... Where's ya bin?' asks the collector. 
'I bin on toiret' explains the Japanese bloke, a bit perplexed. 
Realizing the little foreign fellow had misunderstood him, the bin man smiles and tries again. 
'No mate, where's your dust bin?'. 
'I dust been to toiret, I toll you!'' says the Japanese man - still 
perplexed. 
'Listen,' says the collector. 'You're misunderstanding me. Where's 
your wheelie bin?' 
'Ok. Ok ' replies the Japanese man with a sheepish grin..... 'I wheelie 
bin havin sex wirra wife's sister...... ..! 

Bev


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 20, 2017)

Brilliant !!!


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 20, 2017)

Not funny, 4 weeks ago the dustcart swallowed my whole wheelie bin and left me without one (general waste collected every 2 weeks).  I've only just been given a replacement, so not amused.


----------



## Contused (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Ditto (Aug 21, 2017)

this entire thread.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 21, 2017)

Heard this one a few years ago but the ending was _sliiiightly different!  _I'll hazard a guess you may have edited it for fear of offending!!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 22, 2017)

Me too WL Still funny, mind


----------

